

XKCD: Time - Time Lapse of the entire day's 95 panels - stevewilhelm
http://xkcd.aubronwood.com/

======
pfarrell
Nice. Exactly what I was looking for.

The forum comments about how people weren't able to break the system by fast
forwarding time were great. I love how Randall beat the internets :).

